# Topics > Related topics > Open source >  Cyberbeetle, open content project, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

katihyyppa.com/cyberbeetle

vimeo.com/user29829839

Developers:

Kati Hyyppä

Tomi Hyyppä

----------


## Airicist

Cyberbeetle
July 6, 2014




> The Cyberbeetle project was done as a part of the Coding da Vinci open culture hackathon organized in Berlin during spring 2014. The project combines in a playful way openly licensed biology related pictures and sounds from the Museum für Naturkunde Berlin and Botanischer Garten & Botanisches Museum Berlin-Dahlem.
> The Cyberbeetle is based on a gorgeous Chalcosoma atlas beetle represented in the insect box scans of the Museum für Naturkunde. Being little bit of a geek, the Cyberbeetle has his own hi-tech insect box with a home theatre, which enables him to enjoy special music video entertainment made of animal sounds and insect and plant pictures. We hope you enjoy it too!

----------

